# Something Different - Wrapping but not as we know it



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As some of you are aware from Alphamen I am having our loft converted LINK TO LOFT THREAD so the Jnr Whizzers can move upstairs into bigger room it includes 2 ensuites.

Well we wanted to do something a little different for them with the ensuites -

Little Miss Whizzer is a real girly girl and Whizzer Jnr is a real sporty boy - so our brief was to try and create something both would like ( I know it wont be to everybodies taste )

So having thought of a few ideas and chatting with Robbie from *Magic* we decide on colours and what we want ....

The rooms are not totally finished yet but it gives you an idea

So here goes first up

Little MissWhizzer









(wrapped Pink Doors)










(toliet seat wrapped)










Mirror shelf wrapped

Update

Tiles now done



















and

Whizzer Jnr










(He has change the colour of the towels to Bright Green now !)

Wrapped in black gloss .....

His tiles










and his mirror










( We have had his toilet seat wrapped as well but forgot the pic)

Thanks go out to Robbie for a top quality job and the Kids love it


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Bloody hell Whizzer can you adopt me lol looks really good mate, absolutely loving the led mirror. Bloody flash git :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I must say that we have been asked to wrap many things but toilet seats and interior units was a first :lol:

I hope that the kids and missus are happy with it mate it really does look cool :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow...so that is what nice dads do for their kids...

Very cool mate!

:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Loving the gloss black. 
And how cool is that mirror?
Hope they're good to you and don't give you grief lol!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

bill that looks fantastic where did u get the mirror from??


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> I must say that we have been asked to wrap many things but toilet seats and interior units was a first :lol:
> 
> I hope that the kids and missus are happy with it mate it really does look cool :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


See Robster I told you it would work and look good - Funny thing is I have had a few friends ask if they can get some cupboards wrapped etc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

-tom- said:


> bill that looks fantastic where did u get the mirror from??


It was from our Local Plumbing shop and TBH I didnt think it was to bad from memory it was about £100:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> It was from our Local Plumbing shop and TBH I didnt think it was to bad from memory it was about £100:thumb:


cool when i am down stains this year will have to get the shop address


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

-tom- said:


> cool when i am down stains this year will have to get the shop address


No Worries bud - give me a shout - :thumb:


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

What a cracking cheap way of redoing your Bathroom cupboards etc

Spot on, loving the black


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

lucky little whizzers indeed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ralphvxr said:


> What a cracking cheap way of redoing your Bathroom cupboards etc
> 
> Spot on, loving the black


Yep if you already have cupboards then its a cheapish way of renewing - But ours were new white cupboards but to get coloured doors from the supplier meant a 16 week lead time that we just didnt have and this worked out cheaper and TBH a lot better as we could get exactly what we wanted :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

That mirror is amazing!

where from?


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks fantastic


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Love it !!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TubbyTwo said:


> That mirror is amazing!
> 
> where from?


It Was from our Local'ish Plumbing shop - Ill dig the details out :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow lucky Whizzers!!

Those loos look too good to use

Hey, i'm a poet and didnt even know it


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Really like the idea of this, I think the way the units themselves look brilliant as well the splash of colour on them makes them look even better! I am quite impressed with the pink to be honest. 

Wish i had this as a kid! 

Looks cracking!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Tomm said:


> Really like the idea of this, I think the way the units themselves look brilliant as well the splash of colour on them makes them look even better! I am quite impressed with the pink to be honest.
> 
> Wish i had this as a kid!
> 
> Looks cracking!


Must admit the pink we used is by far the nicest available in terms of shade and how well it suited the other items in the room :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I am now going to call you Mr Pink you old dog you ..

Looks awesome, my daughters bedroom walls are a very similar Pink, at looks great..


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, nice work, your loft conversion looks bigger then my whole house!!! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

uzi-blue said:


> Wow, nice work, your loft conversion looks bigger then my whole house!!! :thumb:


I always thought there was a fair amount of space but it turns out its alot more than i thought and has been a very sound investment :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys, thinking outside the box has created a new outlet for our hobbies :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alittle update

Getting there now decorating now done





































new Stairs look like they have always been there










Showers




























New bathroom floors



















New room with carpet ( will try and get a few better ones )



















Really pleased with how its looking now


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> I must say that we have been asked to wrap many things but toilet seats and interior units was a first :lol:
> 
> I hope that the kids and missus are happy with it mate it really does look cool :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


I like a warm toilet seat......:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great Bill. Lovin the Black shower:thumb: Being a Detailer isnt just about cars me thinks. Look forward to the updates :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks amazing dude I will pop over during the week to take a proper look.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chillly said:


> Looks great Bill. Lovin the Black shower:thumb: Being a Detailer isnt just about cars me thinks. Look forward to the updates :thumb:


The shower is cool - It has led lights in it as well !!!! :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> The shower is cool - It has led lights in it as well !!!! :thumb:


Thats cool mate:thumb: My better half just said why didnt we get one like that its even got a Baby one for all your bits Thanks Bill its made my day


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chillly said:


> Thats cool mate:thumb: My better half just said why didnt we get one like that its even got a Baby one for all your bits Thanks Bill its made my day


Well I made that mistake last time so the better half chose these ones and she made sure it had the small shower as well so you can rinse the glass as well :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

guys think its called the lucio inifinity LED mirror 

hXXp://www.hudsonreed4less.co.uk/Hudson+Reed+600x800mm+Lucio+Infinity+LED+Mirror+LQ362/p405962_1420280.aspx


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

brilliant Bill love it lol!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dhiren_motilal said:


> guys think its called the lucio inifinity LED mirror
> 
> hXXp://www.hudsonreed4less.co.uk/Hudson+Reed+600x800mm+Lucio+Infinity+LED+Mirror+LQ362/p405962_1420280.aspx


Yep thats it :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking Really good Bill.

I really like the accent walls on the white. Looks really clean and spacious for it.

You are really not helping me to forget our loft conversion.

Robbie? Can you get that wrapping vinyl in an old style country cream colour? 

The missus wants to replace our 2 year old kitchen and I have a cunning plan :lol:.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks so good mate.

So they now have their own room and own shower room?

How many bedrooms did you have before?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

gally said:


> Looks so good mate.
> 
> So they now have their own room and own shower room?
> 
> How many bedrooms did you have before?


yes the both have a new bedroom and shower room :thumb:

bedrooms before 5


----------

